# Boosted



## xxnissans14xx (Dec 20, 2002)

HEY WHAT IS UP I WANT TO KNOW IF ANYONE HAS ANY IDEA HOW MUCH BOOST U CAN RUN ON A STOCK SR20DET MOTOR WITH THE STOCK INTERCOOLER


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

max boost is about 13-15psi. but most SR tuners DO NOT recommend running over 10psi, and even running 10psi is a shaky ground for most SR tuners.


----------

